# Delux seat belts?



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

When I bought my 66 the owner for the last 30 years said it came with no seat belts. The data plate on the cowl says it came with "delux seat belts".
Any one know what a delux seat belt is? Any chance it means it came without seat belts???
Thx


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Deluxe seatbelts for '66-72 models include the brushed metal female buckles. '66 deluxe belts, the button in the female buckle has the image of a raised carriage, the background of the button is a matte black. In parts tubs, have an NOS '66 retractor and it's mate, belt is a light blue color.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*1966 GTO Deluxe Seat Belts*

As posted previously, "Deluxe" seat belts as installed in the 1966 GTO included brushed buckles with the Fisher carriage logo on the release pushbutton. 

More importantly, the belt fabric was color-matched to the interior and the front belts featured outboard retractors housed in color-matched housings.

Most likely, someone removed the belts at some time and they didn't make it back into the car.


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*Seatbelts in it currently*

As I said the previous owner said it came with no belts but she installed some. They are black with the catch side covering about 3/4 of the distance and a 1/4 buckle end that retracts. The button on the catch is a blue GM and all is black.
I will post a picture of it this week.


----------

